# Photo Gallery Speck



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Man that is one fat trout. That gets my vote for angler of the month so far. However someone on this board will catch one of those brown trucks very soon.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Maybe Dale Jarrett will be in it.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

hope that brown truck dont have no chocalate milk on board and to just think choc milk from a brown cow ? that be great if some one did catch one that might make people think that some of board members actualy catch something when we go fish :


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

now thats a fish! those are the fish i dream about.


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

Good Gawd Gus, nice fish!8(---) 

I’ll be after-um tonight if this weather holds!

FISH-ON

Why are my replies putting a black dot on the envelopes in the thread listing area?


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Gus ...you sure that ain't a normal sized trout with the other five empties stuffed down in it?? Nice fish! the R


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Just a few questions that shouldn't hurt too bad to answer, at least now that it's been a while since you caught it. Where in the inlet, what time , what tidal condition, and what bait??!! Fish there all the time and I've caught some Greys this year that were that big , but not any Specks that big.


----------



## Trippolski (Apr 30, 2003)

Awesome fish!!! I would also like to know what you used to catch that monster. What ever you were using....KEEP using it!


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

that trout was caught on the duck inn side on the outgoing tide. apparently he liked the pearl storm shad. ive been catching greys that are larger on same lures, just about any color will work. this one was just so pretty, i had to take a picture. the trout have been in surprisingly shallow waters; i have taken many with less than 20 feet of line out. the striped bass have been holding out farther by the pilings on the bottom. hope this helps.....


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Gus what have you been catchen the stripers on..if lure what lure & action?Been getting them on spot or crab but would like to try lure..... the R


----------



## InSeine (Feb 15, 2002)

OK - fess up. Where'd you get the miniature Corona bottle??

 

IS


----------



## 8AnBait (Jun 24, 2002)

*nice*

nice speck


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

ive been catching everything on the storm lures, even flounder when i bounce the lure off the bottom as i come up the side of the channel. those lures are outstanding, theyll catch just about anything, depending on how u fish em. i heard a report of a nice cobia caught on one in the bay....it went something like this: the guy reeled in a nice striper and saw a cobe following it in towards his boat, he pulled the lure out of the stripers mouth and then tossed it towards the cobia and hooked right up. what a great story and lure!


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

gus, i will be down there fishing the inlet starting next week. Probably for most of the summer to. My grandparents live right next to duck inn so i go down there all the time. I think i remember seeing you there last year but if i see you again i will say something.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Help Finding.....*

Saw this pic a while back, wanted to show it to a friend, been looking for an hour  

Can someone hook me up with a link


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/gallery/2003summer/index.shtml


----------



## FishSlaya (Aug 9, 2001)

Gus—look now you know it is illegal to feed those fish steroids to make them grow. So how big was the balloon you shoved in him to blow him up a little. 

Was not going to go out tonight but think something like that could change my mind. I may even come down with the 24 hour fishing flu only known cure is to spend some time on a pier
:--->


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

hehe it sure was a beauty fish, now that i am back from vacation and can do some fishing ill be sure to post more pics. this time itll be a fatty flatty, doormat style.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Thanks reddog.........*

Gus, that's got to be the most perfect looking Speck I've seen, "almost" better than looking at porn


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

gus you shoulda been out there last night.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

unfortunately as u well know my current employer is practicing what i call legal slavery


----------

